# Info request- Torpado



## slowride (Sep 13, 2018)

Hi folks. Could someone tell me anything about this bike? Have only 1 picture . Many thanks.


----------



## juvela (Sep 13, 2018)

-----

Torpado cycles are made in Padova Italy by a company called Torresini.

This one looks to date from the early 1980's.

Appears to be about two models down from top in the range.

Brake levers do not look original, they appear earlier than bicycle.

Frame looks to be built with one of the BOCAMA Competition lug patterns such as 76 or 78.

There is information about this maker here -

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Italy/Torpado/torpado_main.htm

Here is a catalogue from near to the time of the machine -

http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/torpado/

Torresini was also the maker for the Italvega brand cycles produced from about 1972 to 1976 for a U.S. distributor in California.

Manufacturer web sites -

http://www.torpado.com/

http://www.cicliesperia.it/b_torpado.html

Forum discussion thread dedicated exclusively to Torpado bicycles -

Show us your Torpado!!! - Page 4 - Bike Forums

-----


----------



## slowride (Sep 14, 2018)

Many thanks @juvela! From catalog appears to be the Nuevo Sprint model. Trying to contact seller but only silence...


----------

